# Ralts in Pearl without Ndex?



## Thorne (Dec 6, 2008)

I borrowed a friend's Pokémon Emerald today, and he allowed me to send the level four Ralts in it to my Pokémon Pearl, but I was hit by the fact it isn't in the National Dex, so can I send it to my Pokémon Pearl without the National Dex?


----------



## Zeph (Dec 6, 2008)

Yes, the National Dex is not required for non-Sinnoh Dex Pokémon to be transferred. Don't worry, I transferred loads before I ever got the National Dex (Which was, in fact, today!).


----------



## surskitty (Dec 6, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Yes, the National Dex is not required for non-Sinnoh Dex Pokémon to be transferred.


... I have no idea what you just said.  Reword for clarity?

The nationaldex is required for transferring through Pal Park -- which sounds like what you're trying to do -- but if you can get it transferred on another file, you can trade it over w/o the Nationaldex.


----------



## Zeph (Dec 6, 2008)

Um... you do not need the National Dex to possess a non-Sinnoh Dex Pokémon. Any better?


----------



## Dinru (Dec 6, 2008)

You don't need the Ndex to have them, but obviously you don't get a dex entry or dex number. I once sent a Gallade into my friends game before she got the Ndex, so...


----------



## surskitty (Dec 6, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Um... you do not need the National Dex to possess a non-Sinnoh Dex Pokémon. Any better?


That makes a lot more sense, yeah.


----------



## Thorne (Dec 6, 2008)

Thank god, thanks everybody.
But I don't get how to trade it over, do I need two Nintendo DS, or can I use one DS and one GBA?


----------



## Zeph (Dec 6, 2008)

You need to transfer the Ralts to a game that DOES have the NDex (Else you won't be able to access Pal Park) and trade it from that one to yours.


----------



## Thorne (Dec 6, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> You need to transfer the Ralts to a game that DOES have the NDex (Else you won't be able to access Pal Park) and trade it from that one to yours.


Right now, everyone said I don't need to, and know you say I need to? This makes no sense.


----------



## Zeph (Dec 6, 2008)

What we meant is you don't need it on the game you intend to send it to. Maybe your friend, if he has D/P (Or even Pt) could transfer the Ralts to his Gen 4 game, and the trade that to you. Unfortunately it's the only way until you get your National Dex.


----------



## Thorne (Dec 6, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> What we meant is you don't need it on the game you intend to send it to. Maybe your friend, if he has D/P (Or even Pt) could transfer the Ralts to his Gen 4 game, and the trade that to you. Unfortunately it's the only way until you get your National Dex.


My case is like this:
I have a Ralts on a gen 3 game.
I want to send it to my gen 4 game.
I don't have the national dex on any of them.

I need a Ndex to send it over from one game to another in this case anyway?


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 6, 2008)

You need a National Pokédex to be able to get a Ralts _from a third-generation game to a fourth-generation game_, which is done through the Pal Park (not by trading). You can, however, trade Ralts (and anything else) freely between two fourth-generation games, even if they don't have the National Pokédex.

Thus, you could get a Ralts onto your game if it came from another fourth-generation game, but not directly from a third-generation game. If you had access to a fourth-generation game with the National Pokédex, you would be able to first migrate the Ralts from the third-generation game to the fourth-generation game with the National Pokédex and then trade it to the fourth-generation game without the National Pokédex. If you don't, it is impossible to get that Ralts onto your game.


----------



## Zeph (Dec 6, 2008)

Butterfree said:


> You need a National Pokédex to be able to get a Ralts _from a third-generation game to a fourth-generation game_, which is done through the Pal Park (not by trading). You can, however, trade Ralts (and anything else) freely between two fourth-generation games, even if they don't have the National Pokédex.
> 
> Thus, you could get a Ralts onto your game if it came from another fourth-generation game, but not directly from a third-generation game. If you had access to a fourth-generation game with the National Pokédex, you would be able to first migrate the Ralts from the third-generation game to the fourth-generation game with the National Pokédex and then trade it to the fourth-generation game without the National Pokédex. If you don't, it is impossible to get that Ralts onto your game.


This is what I've been trying to say. Apologies if I wasn't clear enough, Male Gardevoir.


----------



## Thorne (Dec 6, 2008)

It's OK, I at least understand now, it's a shame I don't know anyone with a D/P, and I don't have any wi-fi connector either. :/
I'll have to wait for Platinum then. T^T


----------



## Zeph (Dec 6, 2008)

Or until you get the National Dex~

You only have to _see_ all the Pokémon in the Sinnoh Dex - not catch them.


----------



## Thorne (Dec 6, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Or until you get the National Dex~
> 
> You only have to _see_ all the Pokémon in the Sinnoh Dex - not catch them.


My game freezes when I come to the pokémon league, so I still have to wait for Platinum.

Fucking dis-functional games from China..


----------



## Zeph (Dec 6, 2008)

The Pokémon league has nothing to do with it...?


----------



## Thorne (Dec 6, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> The Pokémon league has nothing to do with it...?


I need to go there first to meet the elite four, and the elite four have Pokémon I need to get the National Dex, such as Garchomp, Spiritomb, etc.


----------



## Meowzie-chan (Dec 6, 2008)

hmm... sounds like your game might not be authentic. Does it always freeze at the same point?


----------



## Thorne (Dec 6, 2008)

Meowzie-chan said:


> hmm... sounds like your game might not be authentic. Does it always freeze at the same point?


Yes.


----------



## Zeph (Dec 6, 2008)

You can find them in other places. It's hard, but it's possible.


----------



## @lex (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh, and as for fake games, you probably won't be able to make a trade anyway :P


----------

